

Venezuela Offers Asylum to Snowden - nsns
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/06/world/snowden.html?ref=world

======
dsincl12
OK, so how does he actually make his way to Venezuela when his passport is
withdrawn? Will Venezuela swing a plane by the russian airport and pick him
up? Anyone know?

------
chj
This man has done his part. Let him rest a bit.

~~~
calibraxis
People might also be more effective if they relented their narrow focus on
this one guy, and turned to the hordes of imprisoned people. (The US imprisons
the most.)

Not only does this become more diverse in support, it would have the
incidental effect of making things easier for Snowden. Because the government
no longer can worry about jailing just one guy. but risks pressure to release
all the other normal people rotting in prison. (Governments do relent when
faced with sufficient costs, so as not to risk their other aims. Of course,
they spin this as benevolence; or point to some new politician cog as bringing
hope and change.)

